# Our Raccoon, Zorro.



## lethal_d0se (Feb 15, 2011)

I have just a few Raccoon related queries really. First you should meet him though.










On to the questions, have any of you other owners experienced your raccoon bed wetting or rather pee'ing in their dens rather then the litter tray.

He's fully litter tray trained but just recently has taken to just not pee'ing in it.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

What age is he? Castrated or entire?

p.s what a cutie


----------



## lethal_d0se (Feb 15, 2011)

I'd say he's roughly 9 months old and we had him castrated at 6 months. Don't let the looks deceive you, he's an evil mastermind.


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Hahaha they all are, the cuteness is their cover!

Does he still do the toilet in his tray as well? I'd be tempted to say it's a little about territory but not sure how castration affects this or not.

Is it possible to move a tray closer to his bed?

Oska has 3 trays.....1 in the living room and 2 in his room he will only pee in a clean tray so I need to check it regularly.

Other than that it may be wise getting him checked out in case he has a UTI or the likes

x


----------



## NinaDee (Apr 14, 2010)

How adorable! He's got really prominent mask! on the bedwetting.. I've not experienced anything similar with Indy, she only ever uses her tray and never had any accidents... 

Do you keep any other animals? if so it might be territorial like it was mentioned before. 

We only have Indy so she doesn't have to share any space with any other animals.


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

My girl Kasa went through a period of pooing in the litter tray & peeing in a different corner........so I simply put another tray out & she used that to pee in.

She is now back to using the original tray for everything & the second one is now someting she likes to play in :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## leabutler (Jul 14, 2010)

Our dink has never missed his litter tray except when the dog was in season he would pee on her bed everytime she got out stopped as soon as she finished her season


----------



## lethal_d0se (Feb 15, 2011)

kellystewart said:


> Hahaha they all are, the cuteness is their cover!
> 
> Does he still do the toilet in his tray as well? I'd be tempted to say it's a little about territory but not sure how castration affects this or not.
> 
> ...


He has the one tray and his den is raised off of the ground. Co-incidentally his litter tray is beneath his den on the floor. So it could be that and he's pure lazy.


----------



## lethal_d0se (Feb 15, 2011)

NinaDee said:


> How adorable! He's got really prominent mask! on the bedwetting.. I've not experienced anything similar with Indy, she only ever uses her tray and never had any accidents...
> 
> Do you keep any other animals? if so it might be territorial like it was mentioned before.
> 
> We only have Indy so she doesn't have to share any space with any other animals.


We have a dog, but he's never done it until the last month or so.


----------



## lethal_d0se (Feb 15, 2011)

carlycharlie said:


> My girl Kasa went through a period of pooing in the litter tray & peeing in a different corner........so I simply put another tray out & she used that to pee in.
> 
> She is now back to using the original tray for everything & the second one is now someting she likes to play in :whistling2::lol2:


Our little Zorro just has a habit of taking food into his litter tray to eat it there. However he only does this when it's clean.

Also, he's just recently started scent marking with his bum. Something he's never done until now. I should also state that he's tried scent marking me too, not pleasant at all.


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

our roo went through a period where she refused to her litter tray entirely! was like a terrible teenage stage she had for a few months she soon came round and uses her litter tray every time again now!


----------



## lethal_d0se (Feb 15, 2011)

lukendaniel said:


> our roo went through a period where she refused to her litter tray entirely! was like a terrible teenage stage she had for a few months she soon came round and uses her litter tray every time again now!


This is nice to know. Atleast I don't have to think about giving him an ASBO!


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Aww he's so cute, he looks a bit like Stanley our raccoon. 

I love his name. I was tempted to name Inari, one of my fennecs Zorro but then he would be a fox named fox which made my mother giggle (she's Spanish).

I can't advise you about anything as we have only had Stanley for about a month and we are still learning. He uses the litter tray at present. . . hope that does not change but reading all the posts makes me think it will DOH!

-
Elina


----------



## mimozine (Feb 4, 2011)

Buffy is another one that wont use a 'done in' litter tray,but not only that,she has a wobble if we dont use the same type of litter each day,they really are most particular-and parculiar!


----------



## Emsylove (Mar 16, 2009)

you could try swapping the litter tray with his bed


----------

